# My cream Shiba pup



## SDPaki (Oct 20, 2010)

10 week old Benjamin, Benji

Such a quick learner it's amazing.

Youtube video too of him playing fetch a few days ago, he's got it down now haha


Thought I'd share.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhutUJ-i30U


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

SDPaki said:


> 10 week old Benjamin, Benji
> 
> Such a quick learner it's amazing.
> 
> ...


I can't watch the video from work, but what an inquisitive face! He is gorgeous and I look forward to watching him grow up.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Gorgeous! What a face!


----------



## SDPaki (Oct 20, 2010)

Here's 2 more


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

What a lovely dog! Shibas are definitely on my wishlist. They're just so cool.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Very cute pup!


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG...Love!

I have a red sesame shiba (he is nine). They are FABULOUS dogs. Super smart, but super stubborn. Get him on your side early, and you will have a great companion for a long time.

So jealous--I want a cream one!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I love his idea of "fetch"...run get it and then keep it away from you! But he has the idea going. He is a cutie that's for sure. I love his color btw!


----------



## SDPaki (Oct 20, 2010)

Haha yeah he has a stubborn idea of fetch, that video was taken the first night we had him. Today he is a bit more involved in the game.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

SDPaki said:


> Haha yeah he has a stubborn idea of fetch, that video was taken the first night we had him. Today he is a bit more involved in the game.


Well, if you are going to be an active member of this forum, current photos and videos are mandatory!!! ound: Especially when they are puppies


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

cutie!
i have a cream shiba as well. she is about 3 now. she got a bit darker with age.


----------



## SDPaki (Oct 20, 2010)

Heeeere's a few more of my little munchkins.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Cutest dog ever! I have pondered getting a shiba as well, and your puppies pictures are only making me want one more! Have fun with him and keep us updated =D


----------

